# Views on Coilovers?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

As I'm keeping my Meg for a little while longer, and given that it may turn into a track toy if/when I get a company car, I have decided to splash some cash on it.

So, within the next month or so, I was getting:

- H&R 30mm Lowering Springs
- Forge FMIC
- KTEC 330mm 'big brake' setup
- Stage 2 Remap (280BHP/350LBFT)

I was getting the springs 'cheap' (for cost) but this has fallen through. However, I now have the opportunity to buy a set of £1100 H&R coilovers for nearly half that amount.

I've never run coilovers before, but a lot of my friends have them, and are generally very pleased with how they perform.

Can anyone see any negatives to me adding these to my car?

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

negatives are your car will squek once you have had the fitted. You will be uber careful of any potholes, and need your geometry doing but you can sort that lol. No idea how firm the H&R are but the ride is harder (or at least 90% of the time the ride is over standard) 

But if you can live with a bumpy ride, squeaks then go for it, the handling on mine has been MASSIVELY improved.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nope, no problems. You can make it how you feel comfortable and how it suits your driving. What;s not to like about them.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

^^ Comfortable lol, i wouldn't say mine are, but like you say you adjust them for your driving.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's these....

http://www.k-tecracing.com/show_product.asp?id=2008&appid=12


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

No i didn't mean physically comfortable, i meant how you feel comfortable having them set up. Probably a poor choice of words!


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Never run coil overs before but here so many bad things about the, knocking noises, ridiculous tyre wear, seized adjuster seat. JMO but I would look in to adjustable shock absorbers from the likes of Spax or Koni and a decent set of springs.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> No i didn't mean physically comfortable, i meant how you feel comfortable having them set up. Probably a poor choice of words!


oo ok lol, yeah very true set them up how you want them though.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

These are fully adjustable though, unlike a lot of the cheaper coilovers you see for like £300 or so.

Only two options for the Meg, these or KW V3's


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Also ive had mine for about 8 months and can say i've only wore one inside edge of a tyre when my tracking was nocked out, and when everyone says lowering a car throws all of your camber and caster out, i can say in my case it hasn't had my geometry done yesterday and it was all fine.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I love them they improve the handling so much as for the geometry it depends how far you want to drop the car ended up -3dgs camber all round which meant i had to get adjustable components to sort it out but now you only need light movements of the steering wheel and it handles like it's on rails


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Bliiiimey! So much crap/un-truths being thrown about in this thread. Don't tar decent coilovers with the same brush as the cheap poop!

Coilovers are only bangy/crashy/overly harsh/bumpy/noisey/horrible to drive with if they are cheap **** nasty ones or you have decent ones and sit it on it ****, which isn't what they are designed for nor will it help the handling. If you fit solid, adjustable front top mounts with coilovers this will cause a noise and make the car harsher. Also incorrect fitment can cause squeeks where by bushes are slightly twisted when the car is put back on the floor, suspenion components bolts would then need to be lossened off and re-tightened with the bushes not twisted. Avoid the likes of SPAX, V-max, Jamex, GAZ (GAZ depending on the car), or any cheap chinese imports! There are alot of suspension kits that are sold in this county between the price of £150 and £350 that are $100 to buy in the US! Imagine how much they actually cost to produce! 

A decent set of coilovers will feel as nice to use on the road as standard suspension if not better! Plus that will massivley improve the handling. You can also have the car properly set up i.e corner weighted. 

I would HIGHLY recommend the KW V3's. They are awesome and the technolgy used inside them is outstanding. They have an amazing little valve in the bottom of them that I don't think any body else uses, which makes a BIG difference. Full stainless steel, and even the top hats and adjuster nuts are made of a lightweight strong composite! I have them on my RS and they are immense. 

With the V3's they are bump and rebound adjustable so you can soften it up for road use, get to the track and stiffen them up with minimal fuss!

I would definately choose KW over H&R!

The only cheap entry level kit I would recommend is the AP Coilovers, which are actually made by KW. Best "cheap" kit you can buy but obviously still not the excellent quality of the KW kits or higher end coilovers from other companies. 

Coilovers can make or break a car so spend your money wisely!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Do you not rate the H&R's then Ben?

V3's are a lot of moniessss lol


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Do you not rate the H&R's then Ben?
> 
> V3's are a lot of moniessss lol


H & R's are ok but wouldn't be my first choice. They usually come with a too harsh of a spring rate and they are not fully adjustable, I would choose H & R over many other kits though if KW's wern't an option.

V3's are expensive but you do get what you pay for when it comes to coilovers. :thumb: KW's also come with a 2 year warranty and are fully rebuildable too!

If you do just want to go with springs, then Eibach are the daddies!

If you are getting H&R's at less than half the price of KW's I can see your dilema, as thats a whole chunk of money to save that can go towards other mods!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I've not owned H&R coilovers but have bought and fitted KW V2's (Rebound adjustable) and Eibach PSS (Pro Street Stainless) to my cars. I'd recommend both makes without hesitation due to the high quality construction and ease of adjustment. They were obviously stiffer than standard but offered a better controlled ride without any squeaking or untoward noises.

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks folks

What kind of labour costs would I be looking at for V3's fitted to my Megane please Ben?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Thanks folks
> 
> What kind of labour costs would I be looking at for V3's fitted to my Megane please Ben?


Edited my last post with abit more info, so worth re-reading :thumb:

If you purchased them from us and had them fitted by us it would be £117.50 as we have a special offer on the fitment of coilovers purchased from us. It is normally £240 + vat! We also include the wheel alignment in this too. Or for an extra cost you can have the car corner weighted and set up on the smart strings, which is the same way we do the BTCC car.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

H&R coilovers are very good quality from my experience, as mentioned earlier ignore the squeeking and banging stories, you usually get those issues with cheap and cheerful kits. 

At the price they're going for I would definitely snap them up. :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

RussZS said:


> These are fully adjustable though, unlike a lot of the cheaper coilovers you see for like £300 or so.
> 
> Only two options for the Meg, these or KW V3's


H&R,s on my car were total bone shakers , the ride was incredibly firm although handling was improved obviously. Im obviously very good friends with KW suspension and go away with them to shows and exhibitions and have KW Coilovers on my car and have persuaded a few guys with RS,s to go for KW,s and they have not looked back , i personally think if your going to get a setup that your going to be happy with KW has to be a serious option even if you need to save a little longer , their a tried and tested system and used in most series around the world. Mine are simply awesome and i wouldnt change them for anything.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> Edited my last post with abit more info, so worth re-reading :thumb:
> 
> If you purchased them from us and had them fitted by us it would be £117.50 as we have a special offer on the fitment of coilovers purchased from us. It is normally £240 + vat! We also include the wheel alignment in this too. Or for an extra cost you can have the car corner weighted and set up on the smart strings, which is the same way we do the BTCC car.


I will just add AMD fitted my coilovers for me and set them up.
I would recommend them.


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

I've considered coilovers for my car, but i just cant justify the price. What would be a decent upgrade from standard suspension without spending silly money?

Sorry if im hijacking here Russ.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

thehogester said:


> I've considered coilovers for my car, but i just cant justify the price. What would be a decent upgrade from standard suspension without spending silly money?
> 
> Sorry if im hijacking here Russ.


which car do you have?


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> which car do you have?


Fiat Stilo 1.6 :wall:

It's by no means a performance vehicle, but the main thing that annoys me about it is the amount of roll in the corners. It's the main reason for me wanting to change it (which i cant really afford.)


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

thehogester said:


> Fiat Stilo 1.6 :wall:
> 
> It's by no means a performance vehicle, but the main thing that annoys me about it is the amount of roll in the corners. It's the main reason for me wanting to change it (which i cant really afford.)


Some uprated anti-roll bars should do the trick (assuming they're available for your car), they make a massive difference and you can still maintain the comfort of your standard suspension. A few years back I fitted a set of Eibach Anti-Roll bars to a Mk2 Golf GTI 16v on stock suspension (which is very good anyway) and the diffference was night & day. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Right, after doing a lot of homework, I've decided to go for KW V3's, but given that I've just blown the best part of £1500 on other bits, I'm going to put them off until March (when I get my bonus) and I've ordered a set of Eibach springs to tide me over until then.

Ben - expect a call from me in March. I'm starting my trackdays in April, so want V3's on for then  

I just hope the Eibach's firm things up a bit for me, I miss the chuckability of my Clio


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i have kw V2's and eibach ARBs front and back :argie:

will be worth the money mate trust


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

thehogester said:


> Fiat Stilo 1.6 :wall:
> 
> It's by no means a performance vehicle, but the main thing that annoys me about it is the amount of roll in the corners. It's the main reason for me wanting to change it (which i cant really afford.)


tough one, you pay for what you get.. cheap ones wont adjust after a short period and will fail and leak quickly to. A good set will last many years and you will be able to buy replacement parts if something does happen to them in the long run

my KW's have done nearly 15,000 miles and look, work and feel brand new


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

big ben said:


> i have kw V2's and eibach ARBs front and back :argie:
> 
> will be worth the money mate trust


Cheers 

I won't be able to get proper use out of them over Winter anyway, so I don't mind waiting at all

I might put my other remap off until Spring too, I don't know if I'll be able to use all of that torque in the rain lol!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> I just hope the Eibach's firm things up a bit for me, I miss the chuckability of my Clio


They will do, to an extent Russ. 

Alan W


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

I Had FK highsport coilovers on a mk4 GT TDI golf after alot of adjustments i had the car sitting how i wanted. i paid £450 i think easy to fit got them from www.europerformance.co.uk/


----------



## Jack G (Oct 3, 2010)

I have had coilovers on a various amount of our cars, from our time attack P1, to my own 190hp G40, coilvers are good if your willing to spend good money on a decent set, Kw do make some fantastic kit, I don't use coilovers on my polo because I'm not Interested in going low, I want a better handling car, I could spend 2k on a set of V2 but it's not worth it for the odd track day and mostly daily driving, so I've settled for a koni str shocks and springs set, it's 60mm lower and does handle brilliant, I can't say anything on a renult as I have never had to set one up, but from experiance you would want a decent set of coilvers or a decent lowering kit, KW, weitec, are the same company ( not the same quality tho) 
Ap make some pretty cheap kits at the moment of wich I have only heard good words about (still yet to try them my self tho)


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> Bliiiimey! So much crap/un-truths being thrown about in this thread. Don't tar decent coilovers with the same brush as the cheap poop!
> 
> Coilovers are only bangy/crashy/overly harsh/bumpy/noisey/horrible to drive with if they are cheap **** nasty ones or you have decent ones and sit it on it ****, which isn't what they are designed for nor will it help the handling. If you fit solid, adjustable front top mounts with coilovers this will cause a noise and make the car harsher. Also incorrect fitment can cause squeeks where by bushes are slightly twisted when the car is put back on the floor, suspenion components bolts would then need to be lossened off and re-tightened with the bushes not twisted. Avoid the likes of SPAX, V-max, Jamex, GAZ (GAZ depending on the car), or any cheap chinese imports! There are alot of suspension kits that are sold in this county between the price of £150 and £350 that are $100 to buy in the US! Imagine how much they actually cost to produce!
> 
> ...


Not being funny but ive run gaz coilovers on both my trackcars and they have been more than upto the job and ive never had any issues
As far as the op question goes i personaly wouldnt fit coilovers to any car you use everyday


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Recently fitted D2 coilovers and im over the moon with them. First ever set too and i have no regrets :thumb:


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

I had a mate with D2's on his CTR and loved the set up, was ridiculously chuckable


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Defined Reflections said:


> Not being funny but ive run gaz coilovers on both my trackcars and they have been more than upto the job and ive never had any issues
> As far as the op question goes i personaly wouldnt fit coilovers to any car you use everyday


you probably wouldn't fit coilovers to an every day car because you have experienced GAZ coilovers :lol:


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> I had a mate with D2's on his CTR and loved the set up, was ridiculously chuckable


Yep they are, mine can go stiffer again to be honest


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

I have D2's on mine I agree on the hardest setting the handling is great , their not too bad for everyday driving only on bad roads it does bounce but no where as bad as I thought it would be


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nothing wrong with GAZ suspension. Coilovers can be set to exactly how you want them, even for comfort. Only downside is cost and time and effort getting them setup.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> you probably wouldn't fit coilovers to an every day car because you have experienced GAZ coilovers :lol:


Not at all,i just think theres no need for coilovers on a road car,theres much more to making a car handle good than just fitting coilovers,and in most cases just fitting coilovers and slamming the car makes it worse!
And people who fit them on a road car never change the settings anyway so whats the point imo
You would say differant as you sell them


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm not sure why you are under the impression that just because people fit coilovers they slam a car? Mine has V3's and I have only lowered it 10mm over standard. I can safely say that 90% of the cars we fit coilovers to do not leave us on the floor. 

Coilovers make a world of difference on the road not just on track. My RS is not a track car and the transformation was superb on the road.

Just because we sell them at work doesn't mean I can't have my own opinion. Massively annoy's me, that when ever I give an opinion it is seen as a hidden agenda. I am allowed my own opinion. I come on here mainly on a personal level. As I was a member of here long before I joined AmD.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think that anyone who has driven a car on a set of decent, well setup coilovers, will agree with you 

My mate had V3's on his 197, and they were more comfortable than standard suspension and the handling difference was massive.


----------



## Jack G (Oct 3, 2010)

minimadgriff said:


> I'm not sure why you are under the impression that just because people fit coilovers they slam a car? Mine has V3's and I have only lowered it 10mm over standard. I can safely say that 90% of the cars we fit coilovers to do not leave us on the floor.
> 
> Coilovers make a world of difference on the road not just on track. My RS is not a track car and the transformation was superb on the road.
> 
> Just because we sell them at work doesn't mean I can't have my own opinion. Massively annoy's me, that when ever I give an opinion it is seen as a hidden agenda. I am allowed my own opinion. I come on here mainly on a personal level. As I was a member of here long before I joined AmD.


Because the majority of pepole who use coilovers do use them to be "slammed" I come from the Volkswagen backround I am on various forums like clubpolo etc, clubpolo swear by coilovers for the pure reason that they can go low, I don't agree as I'm not Intrested in going low I'm more Intrested in handling than anything else, but this is were pepole get these ideas from! All they see is lowers up to 110mm and they would rather buy those at £200 off fleebay compared to lowers 80mm whilst using krypton gas etc, the amount of pepole I know who have coilovers and wind them all the way up and then 4 months Down the line there seized! It's nearly a stereotype lol


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Im not saying you cant have your own opinion at all, but slagging certain makes of coilovers without just reason is not good 
Dave who owns gaz shocks has many many years of experience, and you probably know he was the DA in leDA


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

Jack G said:


> Because the majority of pepole who use coilovers do use them to be "slammed" I come from the Volkswagen backround I am on various forums like clubpolo etc, clubpolo swear by coilovers for the pure reason that they can go low, I don't agree as I'm not Intrested in going low I'm more Intrested in handling than anything else, but this is were pepole get these ideas from! All they see is lowers up to 110mm and they would rather buy those at £200 off fleebay compared to lowers 80mm whilst using krypton gas etc, the amount of pepole I know who have coilovers and wind them all the way up and then 4 months Down the line there seized! It's nearly a stereotype lol


yup it doesnt help that when you put up a pic of your car and get the usual needs lowered. its stupid how low some people go and say it handles like a dream. :wall::wall::wall:

im lookig the same as minimadgriff with the bora, it wallows a little in the corners so looking at the AP or weitec coils and leaving them on max setting, 30mm, this means they should be around 15mm lower than current and give better cornering without scrapping on the slightest thing on the road.

i will say most of the horror stories that i hear are those that have bought coils for £150 etc and as you say decked them as far as they can go. 
buy cheap buy twice seems to come into it.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Defined Reflections said:


> Im not saying you cant have your own opinion at all, but slagging certain makes of coilovers without just reason is not good
> Dave who owns gaz shocks has many many years of experience, and you probably know he was the DA in leDA


I did say it depends which car in my first post. Most of the cars I have dealt with that have Gaz coilovers are horrendously harsh (even on soft) and don't seem to last too long. I would choose Gaz over spax all day long but KW's over and above anything!

I'm going to be fitting Gaz lowered shocks to my mini, so I don't hate them completely :lol: but I personally wouldn't fit one of their coilover kits.


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd say go for it mate. My coilovers on my Type R are the first I've owned, and at first they seemed VERY hard! I wouldn't be without them now though! Plus the car handles like it's on rails.


----------



## Jack G (Oct 3, 2010)

TheGooner84 said:


> yup it doesnt help that when you put up a pic of your car and get the usual needs lowered. its stupid how low some people go and say it handles like a dream. :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> im lookig the same as minimadgriff with the bora, it wallows a little in the corners so looking at the AP or weitec coils and leaving them on max setting, 30mm, this means they should be around 15mm lower than current and give better cornering without scrapping on the slightest thing on the road.
> 
> ...


Ill be trying some Ap coilovers I think, I haven't heard one bad word about Ap! I have had a look at some and the quality seemed to be really good!


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Apologies for not having read the full thread but I ran H&R coilovers on a Mk4 Polo 16v a while ago and they were outstanding. I had them fitted and setup at Awesome GTI Store. They were set low but not silly low and the ride was really comfortable, probably better than the standard setup iirc.

Handling with them was out of this world :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I haven't had a chance yet to play about with the AP coilovers I had fitted to my Skoda Fabia on Saturday, but first impressions are good! Firm, but not crashy.

They replaced a Koni FSD/Eibach combo, and it's my daily driver.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Jack G said:


> Ill be trying some Ap coilovers I think, I haven't heard one bad word about Ap! I have had a look at some and the quality seemed to be really good!


AP are the best budget/entry level kit availiable. I don't think we have had a single warranty issue with them yet and not one complaint.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Got AP's on mine and i love them, apart from with the back set at the height i want, the spring hasn't got much (or any) movement, and no im not super low either lol


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Are Teins any good??


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

ant_s said:


> Got AP's on mine and i love them, apart from with the back set at the height i want, the spring hasn't got much (or any) movement, and no im not super low either lol


Could get some shorter springs for them. Then you won't need to run them below their workable and comfortable limit.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

One set of coilovers to stay well clear of is V-Maxx dear oh dear they are cack!!!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> One set of coilovers to stay well clear of is V-Maxx dear oh dear they are cack!!!


oh yes! Couldn't agree more! There are at least three other makes makes that use the same kit just different branding!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> Could get some shorter springs for them. Then you won't need to run them below their workable and comfortable limit.


Does this mean you know of some shorter springs mate? i had a very little look the other day but didn't really know where to look or what to look for, would be much appreciated if you could point me in the direction of some, PLEASE!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have my Eibach Springs now, but I REAAAALLY want some V3's...


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

How have the springs affected it Russ?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

ant_s said:


> Does this mean you know of some shorter springs mate? i had a very little look the other day but didn't really know where to look or what to look for, would be much appreciated if you could point me in the direction of some, PLEASE!!


Ant, email me [email protected] (so I don't forget) and I'll get you a price tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ant_s said:


> How have the springs affected it Russ?


They are going on Saturday, so I'll take you out next Wed, see what you think


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

ok mate, thought you meant they were on already lol. Ok mate, can always go out in mine aswel see what the ride is like with my coilies.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

tbh I have a pretty low view of coilovers.......
















:lol: Geddit? :lol: But anywhooo just go for the best you can afford mate. :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Well I only have two options - £1000 or £1300 :lol:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> Ant, email me [email protected] (so I don't forget) and I'll get you a price tomorrow :thumb:


have done now mate


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Do they offer adjustable damping? or just pre-set?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The £1300 is fully adjustable - KW V3's

http://www.k-tecracing.com/show_product.asp?id=1370&appid=12


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Not a hugely mechanicaly and technical minded person, but with adjustable damping they have surely got to be worth spending an extra £300, a £1000 isnt exactly pocket change, so for a few more ££ i'd go V3's


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah I will, and get Ben/AMD to fit them


----------

